# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Oglas za posao: Voditelj/ica Rodina socijalnog poduzetništva

## Lutonjica

Rodino socijalno poduzetništvo služi kao dodatna potpora radu Udruge i dijelom osigurava održivost projekata i programa unutar osnovnih ciljeva Udruge. Sav ostvaren prihod koristi se za rad Udruge. Poduzetništvo se sastoji od proizvodnje i prodaje ekoloških platnenih pelena i sličnih proizvoda, čiju upotrebu Udruga promiče kao bolji izbor za dijete i za roditelje.  *
Mjesto obavljanja posla:* Udruga RODA – Roditelji u akciji, Zagreb, Čanićeva 14
*Radno vrijeme:* nepuno, 4 sata dnevno
*Vrsta posla:* stalno, s probnim rokom
*Rok za prijavu:* 10. lipnja 2010.
 Molimo uz osnovne podatke priložite životopis i pismo motivacije za rad u Udruzi RODA.
 Prijave slati na: roda@roda.hr
*Opis posla:
*Organizacija nabave, proizvodnje i prodaje.
Vođenje robnog knjigovodstva.
Pisanje planova i izvještaja Upravnom odboru Udruge te donatorima – organizacijama s kojima se surađuje na projektu socijalnog poduzetništva.
Vođenje internet trgovine.
Rad s volonterima i zaposlenicima Udruge.
Promicanje upotrebe platnenih pelena, marketingom i suradnjom s državnom i lokalnim upravama.
*Što očekujemo:
*Potrebna stručna sprema: srednja, viša ili visoka
Strani jezici: odlično znanje engleskog jezika
Rad na računalu: dobro znanje rada na računalu, pogotovo u Excelu
Vozačka dozvola: da
 Tražimo samostalnu i poduzetnu osobu koja će svoju kreativnost i ideje na sistematičan i odgovoran način pretočiti u cjelovit projekt Rodina poduzetništva. Pritom će poštivati svu etiku i principe djelovanja Udruge, biti u skladu i promicati vrijednosti Udruge te direktno odgovarati Upravnom odboru Udruge.
Prednost je iskustvo u vođenju robnog knjigovodstva.
Prednost je iskustvo korištenja platnenih pelena.
*Što nudimo:
*Kreativan i odgovoran posao; visok stupanj samostalnosti; fleksibilnost u organizaciji rada i prilagodljivo radno vrijeme; stjecanje novih iskustava kroz sve aspekte vođenja poduzetništva; edukaciju o različitim aspektima socijalnog poduzetništva; mogućnost putovanja za potrebe edukacije i suradnje s drugim organizacijama i lokalnim upravama; rad s različitim profilima volontera; mogućnost pridonošenja širenju ideja Udruge i poboljšavanja uvjeta djetinjstva i roditeljstva.

----------

